# Favicon



## GrowerGuy (May 24, 2009)

Can we get a favicon? The default VBull icon gets old and makes the site look unprofessional. Its not difficult to do and it does make a difference, its the little things that count.


----------



## jaw420 (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't you guys think it's about time to get a favicon. you could even use this one  if you dont want to look for one. the vbullitin one it really generic.

and what ever happened to the old sites FAQ i thought it was awesome with all the how to's and such.


----------



## OmegaPhil (Mar 1, 2022)

Just a +1 for a favicon - I can't really ID the site in a pinned tab without one.


----------



## RIS (May 16, 2022)

This... still not a thing. If you guys are swamped id be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2022)

RIS said:


> This... still not a thing. If you guys are swamped id be happy to lend a hand.


its not a thing because we havent felt to implement it, not because we need help etc.


----------



## RIS (May 17, 2022)

sunni said:


> its not a thing because we havent felt to implement it, not because we need help etc.


Well alright then, fair enough. thanks for letting me know.


----------

